# shooting order on the field round



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am wondering about the shooting order. I appologize if this seems elementary but I am new to field and I want to get the order right. I understand that there is always 2 people shooting at the same time and if you are on the right you shoot the right target and if on the left shoot the left target. If it is a fan do the far left and the far right shoot at the same time? Also do they shoot at the bottom target for the first up or the top? Any clarification on this would be appreciated!

edit: how about the walk up? does everyone shoot alone until they finish the 80 and then everyone move up to the 70 and shoot individually?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

slayer73 said:


> I am wondering about the shooting order. I appologize if this seems elementary but I am new to field and I want to get the order right. I understand that there is always 2 people shooting at the same time and if you are on the right you shoot the right target and if on the left shoot the left target. If it is a fan do the far left and the far right shoot at the same time? Also do they shoot at the bottom target for the first up or the top? Any clarification on this would be appreciated!
> 
> edit: how about the walk up? does everyone shoot alone until they finish the 80 and then everyone move up to the 70 and shoot individually?


On the fan all 4 shoot at the same time. 

First up shoots the bottom face. If there are 4 faces you shoot your side bottom if you are first.

On the walk ups, first two shoot then then next two shoot and everyone moves up together.

Welcome to Field archery. You'll be glad you came. Once you get a couple of rounds under your belt it will become easier. I am by no means a seasoned veteran in Field but it's pretty easy to catch on to.


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification on how it works. I have shot it with my dad and a buddy but I have never known exactly how the order of the shoot is. I had a buddy shoot one of my arrows from the side. He was on the far right shooting at the left top target. I was not a happy camper!

So say the 3rd position on the fan...they shoot at the right bottom?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes If you are the first shooters, you shoot bottom targets. on fan 2 stakes on left of center shoot bottom left target, 2 right of center shoot bottom right. like wise second 2 shooters shoot top targets same way 2 in 2 . 
Welcome to Field enjoy, and never be afraid to ask questions that's how we learn!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

slayer73 said:


> Thanks for the clarification on how it works. I have shot it with my dad and a buddy but I have never known exactly how the order of the shoot is. I had a buddy shoot one of my arrows from the side. He was on the far right shooting at the left top target. I was not a happy camper!
> 
> So say the 3rd position on the fan...they shoot at the right bottom?


The fans are a little bit different animal.

Using the 28 yd fan for example. At DCWC we have 4 faces. If you are normally one of the first two to shoot, you ALWAYS shoot the bottom face. If you are one of the second pair to shoot you ALWAYS shoot the top. You shoot the left from the left 2 stakes, and the right from the right two stakes. Each face should only have 4 arrows in it.

Fans with only two faces are a LOT easier. Left shoot left, right shoot right.

Clear as mud??


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll do a quick hypothetical walkthrough for you. Hopefully it will cover everything.
Hypothetical situation you, and 3 other friends go to a shoot. (I'll use the hunter round for example's because it will be easier to cover everything.)
First target is the straight up 40 yarder. 2 targets on the bale side by side. First 2 shooters take the stake, shooter on the right shoots the right target, shooter on left shoots the left target (shoot all 4 arrows). Next 2 shooters take the stake, right shoots right, left shoots left.

Second target is the 19-17 4 targets on the bale 2 on top 2 on bottom. First 2 shooters take the stake. Shooter on the right shoots the bottom right target, shooter on the left shoots the bottom left target. 2 at 19 then 1 at 17. Next 2 shooters take the stake, shooter on the right shoots the top right, shooter on the left shoots the top left.

Third target is the 32 fan 2 targets on the bale side by side. All 4 shooters take the stake. The 2 stakes on the right shoot the right target, the 2 stakes on the left shoot the left target. Each shooter will shoot 1 arrow from each stake so in the end each shooter has 2 arrows in the right target, and 2 in the left target.

Fourth target is the 28 fan. There are 4 targets on the bale, 2 on top,and 2 on the bottom. All shooters can take the stake. The 2 shooters who shot first on the 40, and 19-17 will be shooting the bottom targets, the shooters who shot second on the 40 and 19-17 will be shooting the top targets. Everyone shoots 1 arrow from each stake right stakes shoot appropriate target on the right, and left stakes shoot appropriate targets on the left. So the 2 guys who shot first on the non fan targets will have 2 arrows a piece in both of the bottom targets, while the other 2 guys will have 2 arrows each in both of the top targets.

Fifth target is the 70 W/U first 2 shooters take the stake, and shoot 1 arrow each from 70, then the other 2 shooters can take the stake, and shoot 1 arrow from 70. Then everyone walks up to the next stake, and first 2 shooters take the stake (repeat through all 4 stakes)

One last thing On the closer walk ups the first 2 shooters can shoot all 4 positions then come back, and let the second 2 shooters shoot their 4 arrows, or everyone can walk up together like on the 70.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*1st up shoots bottom*

Easy to remember "1st up shoots bottom" if you understand the reasoning behind the rule. Shadows are cast downward, so if 1st up shot the top targets, the arrows could cast a shadow across the bottom faces.

Also, remember "who's up" changes at targets 1 and 15. With a shotgun start that means you change 3 times in a round unless you began scoring on target 1.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bowgod needs a visual and names.*




Frank ..... Tom
Dick ..... Harry


If you're "right" you're right, if you're top you're top...


Single target. Dick and Harry shoot first, followed by Frank and Tom.

If there are two targets then Dick and Harry shoot first on their respective (L/R) targets, then Frank and Tom step up and shoot theirs.

Fan with Side by Side targets - For the sake of argument we'll make it 

Frank - Tom - Dick - Harry for the first arrow. Frank and Dick shoot the left, Tom and Harry shoot the right target.
Harry - Frank - Tom - Dick for the second arrow Harry and Frank shoot the L target and Tom and Dick shoot the right target...follow the sequence for the remaining arrows. If you're one of the two on the left, shoot left. 

4 targets on a butt....the four guys shoot their respective targets as listed above with the bottom guys going first.

I've seen all kinds of iterations of the walkups done from the "bottom" guys shooting all four and walking back to the group completing the furthest target and then the entire group moves up to the next closest (which is preferred by me because it lessens the chance of everyone walking past a shooting position).


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

so on a fan you don't put one arrow in all four targets....only 2 in the top right and 2 in the top left or 2 in the bottom right and 2 in the bottom left. I guess I was on the understanding that you put one arrow in each of the 4 targets. This is great information guys!


4 target faces like this:

target target

target target




tom dick harry pete

so tom shot the first target first as did harry. They will be shooting - tom bottom left and harry bottom right and dick the top left and pete the top right

then they shift one to the right and the line up is:

pete tom dick harry

pete shoots the top left tom shoots the bottom left, dick shoots the top right and harry shoots the bottom right

then:

harry pete tom dick

harry shoots bottom left, pete shoots top left, tom shoots bottom right, dick top right

finally:

dick harry pete tom

dick shoots top left, harry bottom left, pete top right, and tom bottom right

I think I got this right and sorry about all the confusion. I get confused very easily so I figured I would write it exactly how I understand it....now hope I got it right but if not let me have it!

Thanks!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

slayer73 said:


> ...I think I got this right and sorry about all the confusion. I get confused very easily so I figured I would write it exactly how I understand it....now hope I got it right but if not let me have it!
> 
> Thanks!


And there you go.:thumbs_up


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

bowgod said:


> i'll do a quick hypothetical walkthrough for you. Hopefully it will cover everything.
> Hypothetical situation you, and 3 other friends go to a shoot. (i'll use the hunter round for example's because it will be easier to cover everything.)
> first target is the straight up 40 yarder. 2 targets on the bale side by side. First 2 shooters take the stake, shooter on the right shoots the right target, shooter on left shoots the left target (shoot all 4 arrows). Next 2 shooters take the stake, right shoots right, left shoots left.
> 
> ...


huh????


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> On the fan all 4 shoot at the same time.
> 
> First up shoots the bottom face. If there are 4 faces you shoot your side bottom if you are first.
> 
> ...


Only if you want to shoot 4 across. YOU do not have to shoot 4 across on fans


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> huh????


He lets down so much that sometimes we only let him shoot 3 arrows :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Only if you want to shoot 4 across. YOU do not have to shoot 4 across on fans


very true.....most do that I have shot with.

I am gonna STOP taking turns on all the walk ups that's for sure....you lazy bums....not you Ed.....can walk 10-15 yds back after shooting so the other 2 can shoot


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> huh????


C'mon... if I can get all that then anybody can.

A short walk up(for example) would be a bunny.

... but you knew that.:bolt:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

His huh....was because he said you shoot 2 from 19 and *1* from 17 :doh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> He lets down so much that sometimes we only let him shoot 3 arrows :chortle:


OOOHHHHH now I understand. Special rules for a special boy.:smile:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> OOOHHHHH now I understand. Special rules for a special boy.:smile:


I know you're familiar with that from the bunny I shot out of order last year. First arrow 3rd target from the top. At the time I didn't think it made a difference where you started on the bunnys. I was wrong, and you were right... as usual.

I shot a fan out of order at Southern Maryland last year, and tried to get away with shooting the right target from the left stake. Montigre didn't let that one slide.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> C'mon... if I can get all that then anybody can.
> 
> A short walk up(for example) would be a bunny.
> 
> ... but you knew that.:bolt:


look what is in red


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> look what is in red


I see it now. I didn't catch it the first time.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Steve you should know by now that if you make a clerical error then everyone is gonna jump on ya an beat you up. Remember we are a just a bunch of guys and that is what we do. Now if this were a girl forum then there would be a lot of hurt feelings and the such. Now go out and put something in print so we can feast a litltle longer.:smile:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Steve you should know by now that if you make a clerical error then everyone is gonna jump on ya an beat you up. Remember we are a just a bunch of guys and that is what we do. Now if this were a girl forum then there would be a lot of hurt feelings and the such. Now go out and put something in print so we can feast a litltle longer.:smile:


and you will also learn soon, if you haven't already, that if ya mess up, Montigre will catch yer butt..  :zip: :cheers:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> huh????


OOPS typing, and working again.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> He lets down so much that sometimes we only let him shoot 3 arrows :chortle:


Rules clearly state 3 let down rule. I can let down up to 3 times on each arrow if I want, just as long as I shoot it on the 4th draw. There have been times when I had to force that 4th try so I didn't have to take the 0 for letting down a 4th time


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

bowgod said:


> oops typing, and working again.


see post #21


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> There have been times when I had to force that 4th try so I didn't have to take the 0 for letting down a 4th time


I'll vouch for that..  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Steve you should know by now that if you make a clerical error then everyone is gonna jump on ya an beat you up. Remember we are a just a bunch of guys and that is what we do. Now if this were a girl forum then there would be a lot of hurt feelings and the such. Now go out and put something in print so we can feast a litltle longer.:smile:


or the General Forum :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Rules clearly state 3 let down rule. I can let down up to 3 times on each arrow if I want, just as long as I shoot it on the 4th draw. There have been times when I had to force that 4th try so I didn't have to take the 0 for letting down a 4th time


Spoon and I debated calling you on that a couple times....I think your math is off. :chortle:

But we may have to have the rule looked at again for you.....3 times 3 arrows in a row has to be some kind of infraction :doh:

but at least now we know why you don't like to shoot indoors.....that clock has got to kill you you may only get 2 or 3 arrows off an end during a 5 spot round


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> and you will also learn soon, if you haven't already, that if ya mess up, Montigre will catch yer butt..  :zip: :cheers:




I started on the second peg, and shot the left target, then went to the third peg, and shot the left target again. I shot the right target from the fourth peg, and realized what I'd done when I walked to the first peg. It was the last arrow, so it wasn't going to count no matter where it went, so I shot it at the right target from the first peg just so I'd have 2 arrows in each target.



I thought I was being slick. :nono:

Not with Gale calling shots. I got BUSTED!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Rules clearly state 3 let down rule. I can let down up to 3 times on each arrow if I want, just as long as I shoot it on the 4th draw. There have been times when I had to force that 4th try so I didn't have to take the 0 for letting down a 4th time


Thing is, your a good enough shooter to have shot that 4 on any of the first three draws instead of waiting until the fourth to do it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Thing is, your a good enough shooter to have shot that 4 on any of the first three draws instead of waiting until the fourth to do it.


Yea... but he's like me. He doesn't settle for a 4, and neither do I

We EARN THEM!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Thing is, your a good enough shooter to have shot that 4 on any of the first three draws instead of waiting until the fourth to do it.


OOOO that was below the belt. But probably at least 50% true lol.

I have been pushing for a rule change for years. It is widely accepted that learning to let down is one of if not the hardest things to learn in this sport. I have always felt that if you knew well enough, and had enough discipline to let down when you know something is amiss, then you should get to go ahead, and mark an X for that shot, and move on. After all it is harder to talk yourself into letting down on a shot than it is to hit the X. So just give me the 5 every time I let down, and I might only have to shoot 20-28 arrows in a round, and still end up in the 530-540's


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yea... but he's like me. He doesn't settle for a 4, and neither do I
> 
> We EARN THEM!


Actually I read something on here one time along the lines of "never shoot an arrow unless your sure it's gonna be an X" That for some reason has really stuck in my head.

I get better with it once I get some serious string time in during the season. Sadly the bulk of the string time I have got in this year has been in a different form. Normally I shoot out in the yard for at least an hour a day. I just haven't had time for it this year. I have shot out back 3 times all year. Twice to get marks, and once to group tune. Other than that I might get to sneak off on Sunday afternoons and shoot a round somewhere. But I haven't even been able to do that as much as I normally do. I have shot a total of 5 rounds this year including the 2 I shot at DCWC. So I'm still loosening up. You should have seen me the first round of the year. I know I let down more times than I shot. Give me another couple of weeks, and I will be able to get through a round like a normal person again.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Posted earlier...that I sure HOPE TO HIGH HEAVEN doesn't happen...and I'm thinking it is a typo on the part of the poster:

"_Third target is the 32 fan 2 targets on the bale side by side. All 4 shooters take the stake. The 2 stakes on the right shoot the right target, the 2 stakes on the left shoot the left target. Each shooter will shoot 1 arrow from each stake so in the end each shooter has 2 arrows in the right target, and 2 in the left target_."

I sure HOPE that they don't put up just TWO target faces on the 32 fan...or it is going to be crowded and lotsa arrows are going to get busted up..with 8 arrows in each face...when...on the 32 fan...you use the same size target as you shoot on everything from 14 yards up thru 32 yards!

That is, folks a dinky dot to stick 8 arrows into!

I think the person meant to type 36 fan and NOT 32 fan.

The 32 fan SHOULD have FOUR (4) faces on it. Two on the top and two on the bottom.

The 36 fan CAN have only one face on the bale, if the club so chooses, so can the 40 yarder. It is only recently that some clubs have placed TWO targets on the 36 fan and the 40 yarder (By choice, not requirement).

On a fan...PAY ATTENTION and make certain you shoot ONE ARROW FROM EACH STAKE....It gets really "hairy" score-wise if you shoot two arrows from one stake....and then don't skip the stake where you should have shot that 2nd arrow from...Because...from then on...you shot the WRONG target, and the result technically is a ZERO!

So....Let's say you shoot 2 arrows (2nd one by mistake, obviously). from the far left stake. Then, you goof again, and shoot your 3rd arrow from the 2nd stake, and your 4th arrow from the 3rd stake (moving left to right, for example). Let's say, you don't shoot the "5th" arrow (smart if you don't!!).
Now, let's say that all four of your shots are indeed in the "5-ring".

You score for the target? Is..."5"....you shot your last three arrows ALL from the WRONG STAKE!

If you shoot the far right stake with a "5th arrow"...and let's say it is also a "5-ring" hit...you LOSE one more point...for shooting an additional arrow! So, you net a total score of "4"! 

Now, the CORRECT THING, in order to salvage as many points after the FIRST boo-boo is this:

You shot arrows 1 & 2 from the far left stake. That second arrow is a "zero", since it was shot from the wrong stake. NOW....to SAVE the loss of more points...YOU SKIP THAT 2nd STAKE completely (it is already dead "0"). Move to the 3rd stake and take your 3rd shot, move to the 4th stake and shoot your 4th shot. Let's say that all of your arrows are in the 5-ring....you will get a "15", since the ONLY SHOT that is from the WRONG stake is that 2nd one (scores as a zero).

You gotta pay attention, and catch your mistake right away...and NOT continue it across the lane. You can see what continuance of one mistake can cost...from a potential "15" down to a total score of "5", or even a total score of "4" if you shoot that 5th shot at the target(s).

Same thing with a walk-em-up...If you goof and shoot two arrows from a single distance stake...SKIP THE NEXT STAKE, and then get back into sequence.

So, if you shoot two shots from 45 yards....SKIP THE 40 YARD STAKE...and move to the 35 yard stake for your THIRD SHOT, then the 30 yard stake for the 4th shot...that will cost you only the "5" points from that second arrow...and not the whole kit and kaboodle after the correctly shot 1st arrow.

Now, on a single distance target...if you somehow screw up and shoot 5 arrows (it happens!), then you will score the LOWEST FOUR ARROWS of your 5 shots...and DEDUCT ONE POINT (for shooting that 5th arrow). So, if all 5 of your shots are even in the "X-ring"....the best you can do on the target is a "19" (deducting one point for that 5th arrow). Since the lowest 4 arrows are all 5's...you only lose the point for shooting the 5th arrow.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got to disagree with you on the Fan target scoring field...

Certainly shooting 2 arrows from the same stake would result in the 2nd arrow shot from that stake being a 0...but there is no pre-defined order for shooting the stakes so there is no need to "skip" the "next" one, as there is no specific order in which they need to be shot...in your big scenario, I would score a 15 on the card, not a 5...and go ahead and protest, I'm pretty sure I would win...

This would be true on the walkups though...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> I started on the second peg, and shot the left target, then went to the third peg, and shot the left target again. I shot the right target from the fourth peg, and realized what I'd done when I walked to the first peg. It was the last arrow, so it wasn't going to count no matter where it went, so I shot it at the right target from the first peg just so I'd have 2 arrows in each target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there is a loop hole....but I aint gonna tell ya


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually there is a loop hole....but I aint gonna tell ya


Hmmmm.... I see me getting out my rule book tonight.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

At what point to you rotate shooting order and side. That can bite you too from what I understand.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> At what point to you rotate shooting order and side. That can bite you too from what I understand.


Always at target 1 and 15...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually there is a loop hole....but I aint gonna tell ya


:nod: There was an agenda item at some point to re-word that loop hole, but the current version of the constitution on the NFAA website still has it. I was going to post it, but couldn't get the nfaa site to open at the time...


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Always at target 1 and 15...


Do ya'll play "ready golf" in NC? Over here if I stop to fill up a water bottle, tie a shoe or take a Ron Meadows break and I'm up we don't wait.

I'm worried about breaking some nitpicky little rule at sectionals in a few weeks and losing points over it. :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> :nod: There was an agenda item at some point to re-word that loop hole, but the current version of the constitution on the NFAA website still has it. I was going to post it, but couldn't get the nfaa site to open at the time...


Unless they change another scoring rule the "loop hole" is still going to be there....

I will have to look at the item when I get home...they are in the new issue...the site still isn't loading. :noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

If you're coming to DCWC to shoot sectionals, don't worry about getting called on a nitpicky rule...we just don't do that and don't have any regular shooters that are going to do that either...plus if you're about to screw up, and we notice it, we're going to do our darndest to stop you before it costs any points...

We simply don't play the game like that around these parts...ask some of the guys there about me and the 35 fan last time the sectional was hosted there...oh and notice my and BH comments earlier in this thread...me, Mac, and the SE Councilman's son had quite a disagreement...

I'm not sure I am making it to the sectional, just bad timing for me, but the guys there will take care of you for sure...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Do ya'll play "ready golf" in NC? Over here if I stop to fill up a water bottle, tie a shoe or take a Ron Meadows break and I'm up we don't wait.
> 
> I'm worried about breaking some nitpicky little rule at sectionals in a few weeks and losing points over it. :embara:


We try to be pretty reasonable over here. If any of the above should happen I'd bet that everyone would be willing to give you some time. Just depends on how long it takes you to take a Meadows break.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm shooting sectionals in KY over the memorial day weekend. I don't know if there is anybody from that club who posts in here or not.

Hopefully they are as accommodating


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad I can finally understand it now...thanks guys!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unless the rule has changed I do not believe that it states how a fan is to be shot except for the two on the right shoot the right taret and the 2 on the left shoot hte left target. So as long as you shoot 1 shot from each stake at the correct target then the arrows count. Example: you could shoot the far left then the middle right then the middle left then the far right as long as you shoot he correct target for each shot. I do not believe that it says you will shoot in sequencial order either left to right or right to left. Unlike the bunny targets or the walk-ups where it is noted what target you must shoot or in what order that target must be shot.


----------

